# Interesting Pet For Little Girl - 16 ft. Python



## win231 (May 14, 2021)




----------



## Devi (May 15, 2021)

Sounds like not the best idea.


----------



## Della (May 17, 2021)

Snakes are attracted to warm things, sunny rocks, rabbits, little girls.  Constrictors like to squeeze things.   
Tragic story.


----------



## JustBonee (May 17, 2021)

Couldn't they find her a little puppy or kitten?


----------



## win231 (May 17, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> Couldn't they find her a little puppy or kitten?


There is risk with any animal - even a tiny Pomeranian:
https://www.dogexpert.com/fatal-dog-attack-in-california-on-infant-by-pomeranian/


----------



## JustBonee (May 17, 2021)

win231 said:


> There is risk with any animal - even a tiny Pomeranian:
> https://www.dogexpert.com/fatal-dog-attack-in-california-on-infant-by-pomeranian/



I would take my chances ..


----------



## win231 (May 17, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> I would take my chances ..


So would I, and I do.  As a child, I've had 3 dog bites - one was serious.  Playing with cats has left me bloody many times.  I'm having too much fun with animals to stop.


----------

